# Our scare at the groomers today



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

First of all, I love my groomer and never had a fear of leaving my fluffs with her. Zach and Boo went in for their groom this morning. I had just gotten home from my business trip to NYC and Boston when she called to say, Zach was throwing up, gagging and appeared to have eaten part of a towel. 

Stan and I jumped in the car and while he was driving called the vet to alert them we were coming in. My husband had a dog long time ago that had eaten a rug and died because they didn't know and his intestines shut down. 

They took X-rays, induced him to vomit. Zach threw up lot's of dog hair, bile and pieces of towel. The unknown is how much he hate. Vet advised a conservative approach -limit amount of food and water and monitor over night. So that grooming session turned into a 300 dollar vet bill -so far and a panic attack. Please keep Zach in your thought tonight and hope he does' t need surgery tomorrow. Sigh.

Now lessons learned. Groomers should not put the wet towel in the cage with them. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Mags, praying for Zach and that he's going to be alright. Please keep us posted.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yee gads! They know how to make us crazy, don't they!
Here is hoping all is well by tomorrow---with the dogs & you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no. Poor thing. Honestly, I do not even know what to say, other than we will be thinking about him - I hope you were able to expel all of it and he does not need surgery. Honestly, (it is not the important thing right now), but your groomer should pay for his vet bill - they had the responsibility to watch him. But that is not the focus right now, it needs to be on Zach.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh no Mags 😢
Praying... "Dear Lord please let Zach be okay ❤ ❤ ❤ "
Thoughts and prayers and well wishes sent your way until I know that Zach is okay!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no! - how scary. You must be so worried.
Hopefully if there are any pieces left they are little and will pass through.
Sending lots of love and prayers for Zach. :grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Poor Zach! And you and Stan! I'm so glad your groomer called and told yawl so you could get him right to the vet! Try to get some sleep tonight and hopefully all will be well tomorrow!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no. I pray Zach does well tonight and doesn't need surgery. 

Thank goodness that your groomer called you and that you saw the vet right away.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Bless his heart....Hope he is better soon. Groomer should not put a towel in there and should be watching him better..... Poor baby....


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

prayers for Zach. and you too


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am not mad at her. She did the right thing and called us right away. She now knows not to put a towel in there. The vet then sent one of the Tech's to fetch the rest of the towel so they could piece it together to determine the risk. In the end they decided monitoring. He is dong well and resting so if he continues on this path he will be okay. She really is good and thank god she called us -some would have hidden it.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh Mag...I'm so sorry! Poor Zach...I hope he doesn't need surgery. He will be in my thoughts until he recovers completely. Xo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh sigh. Poor Zach. I am confident that he will be fine, because you and your groomer didn't hesitate to get him care.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh poor Zach. Sending prayers and good thoughts that he's ok.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Well I am on poop patrol! He has had his first poop, but it was probably from his breakfast no debris sightings. He shows no signs of stress so I am very hopeful


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad he is doing well.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope it all comes out OK. I did not intend it to be a joke. I will pray here for our valentine buddy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Mags. All the traveling and now this when you get home. Am still praying for Zach and yes she did the right thing. Others might well have not notified you of what was up. Give our boy some extra hugs and hope there's good news in the morning...poopwise.  (((hugs)))


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*Lol*

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:




jane and addison said:


> Hope it all comes out OK. I did not intend it to be a joke. I will pray here for our valentine buddy.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mags--you guys are definitely in my thoughts. I hope he'll be okay. Hopefully, he threw it all up.

Here is a story that may make you laugh. Years ago, when Trevor was 2 and I was living in NY, I gave him a birth control pill instead of his allergy pill. I called the Vet and they said to bring him right away. I hopped in a cab to the Vet. They gave him peroxide to induce vomiting and some of the pill came out. They did not know if there would be any effects as they never had this happen before. They wanted me to watch him all day, so I had to stay home from work. Nothing happened, but I was in panic mode all day.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG, praying that Zach will be ok.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Poor Zachary, and poor you! Praying that it all comes out ok! Literally and figuratively!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mags:w00t: how could that happen, seriously I would be having a long talk with your groomer, she should offer to pay Zach's vet bills and free cuts for eternity 
Poor little Zach:blush: I'll be praying for him and for you and your hubby, hopefully Zach will have a good nights sleep and be better tomorrow 
I'll be checking for a update 
Hugs to you:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Bedtime prayers for Zach and for a good night sleep for All...so sorry this happened! 
Hoping it is all over and behind you soon ❤🐾💩💩💩


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mags, I really don't think your groomer is to blame. Accidents happen & she did the right thing to notify you. She will be sure it doesn't happen again. How is he today? Praying for a great outcome!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I do not blame the my groomer. As I stated at the beginning, she has been the best. Thank goodness she called right a way, cooperated with vet saving the towel and speaking with him on the phone to help him access the situation, and she stayed in touch with me after checking in to make sure he was okay. Zach is actually one of her favorites. Good news is he slept through the night with no issues. In fact he is still snoozing. When the sun comes up we will go on a poop walk patrol and follow up with the vet. The vet said by noon if he has no issues than we escaped a bad situation. But given he slept through the night with none of the signs the vet said to watch for, I really think he is okay. Whew! Thanks for all of the support.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad to hear Zack had a good night. prayers things continue to improve. Thank goodness the groomer was responsible.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Zach is the most important thing right now. Glad he had a good night.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Good news. Such a scary situation. So glad he seems to be showing no signs of discomfort.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Better news but will be happier when the all clear is sounded. Keep up the good work Zach.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

POOP PATROL HERE ) how did the morning walk go? Does it look good? Hoping my boy Zach is all back to himself and feeling good again!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poop patrol went well and we just go the all clear from the doctor so he must have thrown up what he ate at the groomers. Yippeee. Dodged a bullet.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Very good news!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad to hear Zach is doing well. What a scary experience.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh thank goodness! What a scare.
I am so glad Zach is okay. :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Whew, how traumatic! I'm so glad to hear Zach is fine, what a scare!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Yay!!!!!!!!
So happy to hear Zach is ok ❤


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news! Now don't send poor Zach to the groomers hungry again!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you Lord


Amen to that.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So glad he is ok and back to normal!!:woohoo2::woohoo2::woohoo2:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Sorry, I just saw this. Glad to hear Zach is OK.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Relieved. :chili::thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Everyone. Yes, he is back to his old self, thank goodness.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Such a scary days for everyone in your family!! Our fluffs can be such rascals.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thankful that all is ok.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

And the groomer should pay that bill.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I am just now seeing this also. I'm so glad he is ok--a puppy parent's worst nightmare with a happy ending. I was trying to remember how many times I have watched the litter boxes and potty pads for ribbons, paper, etc. Hubby says that I have a new career. He calls me "The Poopologist"!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So happy Zach is okay! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow just saw this,I'm so glad he's ok... the things fluffs eat!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Yay!:thumbsup:


----------

